# Clear Water Bass



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The water in the pond behind my house has suddenly gotten pretty clear. It's still relatively weed free so I tried a big yellow spinner bait and a wounded minnow DOA, I saw a couple bass chase but not hit the spinner, got one small one on the wounded DOA.

Any suggestions for a shallow, thick weed bottom and weedy shore pond, with pretty clear water?

The pond goes from 3' to maybe 6' deep, connected to other ponds on the course by a ditch that is 1 to 3 feet deep depending on the rain.

Not many weed patches floating on top except at the corners right now.

Jim


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

4 or 6 inch purple worms, Texas style rigged (weedless)!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

All you need is a Zoom finesse pumpkinseed worm rigged weightless. They'll tear it up, always do. Never fails, guranteed.


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Black SPRO frog.


----------



## benjammin12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Small finesse worm and very light line something with very little action. Go when it is cloudy or a light rain. Good Luck


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

JT, 

In clear water use the most realistic looking baits that you have. A spinner bait in clear water doesn't look too realistic.Lookaround the pond and see what forage is there and try to match that as close as possible. My guess is that there are frogs, crayfish and bait fish there. 

NJD :usaflag


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

use a floating frog along the shoreline atfirst daylight and sunset


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i will use 12lb fluro and a jerk bait in the arkansas glow color with a smaller wide gap hook...most of the times you get reaction strikes from them


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

If all else fails, try a black berkley power worm, texas rigged, with lite bullet wt. (1/8oz or smaller)


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

or get some C4 and blow their non eating asses away :shedevil


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *auguy7777 (10/23/2009)*All you need is a Zoom finesse pumpkinseed worm rigged weightless. They'll tear it up, always do. Never fails, guranteed.


Agreed, except I prefer watermelonseed (both colors work very well).


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

i would use i bait that is a bit slower:sick


----------

